# Plant-only tank with no livestock... filter necessary?



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Filters per say, NO .... Flow YES


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Depending on your plant selections why not just run an emersed setup? Also agree with JasonG75 I have run several tanks with only a powerhead.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Fish or no fish water movement and flow yes but filter 'required'? 
To use filters is a choice not a mandate for a healthy planted tank.
Took years but I proved it to myself. This simply done is enough for a fully planted and stocked tank. (have several running with power head alone)


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Correct, I am talking about still providing LOTS of flow via a powerhead, but no actual filtration. Well, other than the biological filtration occurring on the surface area of the plants. This is what I thought, and I think I'm going to try this out. Thanks guys!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

wkndracer said:


> Fish or no fish water movement and flow yes but filter 'required'?
> To use filters is a choice not a mandate for a healthy planted tank.
> Took years but I proved it to myself. This simply done is enough for a fully planted and stocked tank. (have several running with power head alone)


Technically that is a filter!


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

I actually have a setup just like you described. No livestock, just plants and a mini jet powerhead for water movement that also acts like a diffuser. Works like a charm so far. 

The ONLY gripe I have with this kind of setup is the inability for the water to remain crystal clear at times when I want to do a little rescape or move here and there.

Sometimes it stays murky for so long that I consider ered getting a diatom filter just for the sake of polishing the water due to the lack of a 24/7 filter.

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ Cool, that's about exactly what I was suspecting would be the only "issue" I would run into... the fact that there will be particulate floating around and stuff. Not a problem for me, since it will be a grow-out tank, and not for display. Now, to look through my collection of powerheads for a good, strong one...


----------



## sink (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a 29G tank *with* *livestock* and no filter or water movement at all. Works fine, and my water is crystal clear (save for tannins from soil/driftwood). I'd probably get a bit less algae with a powerhead circulating the water, but you certainly don't need one.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, no, I will definitely need a powerhead because I'll be injecting CO2. This will be like a "farm tank" with high light and CO2, to get plants to grow out fast, so I'll need water movement to disperse the CO2 properly.

But yeah, I am only doing it for that purpose, and not for any kind of filtering.


----------



## sink (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely. Then you should be good to go. In fact, I suspect (though have never tested) that a filter is counterproductive in a tank where the purpose is rapid plant growth. The bacteria involved in the normal nitrogen cycle thrive in filter media and are in direct competition with plants for ammonia/ammonium. Better to let the plants have it.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Anyone have a suggestion on which powerheads (brands or styles) would work best for this purpose? I've got quite a few that have the venturi hole, so I think I'll start with those. But if that doesn't work too well, I'll just run the CO2 into a glass diffuser that is placed right next to the powerhead's intake.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

sink said:


> I have a 29G tank *with* *livestock* and no filter or water movement at all. Works fine, and my water is crystal clear (save for tannins from soil/driftwood). I'd probably get a bit less algae with a powerhead circulating the water, but you certainly don't need one.


I've got about the same setup on my back porch. No water movement at all. No top or light either. Totally sunlight filtered through the screen on the porch.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

So I just realized that going through the venturi hole will bypass the impeller and the bubbles won't get crushed up... what I plan on doing now is just using my strongest powerhead and setting a regular old glass diffuser right under its intake. This should give me a fine enough mist, and the current will disperse it everywhere.

It just seemed silly to put a filter on a tank that has no livestock, has tons of plants, and that I'll probably be doing 75% weekly water changes on. Thanks for your input everyone.


----------

